# Over zealous bees and a comb collapse



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have a two week old package that has built up 80% of a 10 frame medium super, these hard workers have over done it with putting up stores in fragile new comb leading to a comb collapse. I've cleaned it up for the most part, but was wondering, some of the comb contained some capped brood, larvae and eggs. If I leave it on the bottom board of the hive will they "rescue" any of this, or is it all doomed? The comb is way to fragile to try and wire it to a frame.

Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

They will remove the nectar, but discard any larvae, they only move them from their cells to out of the hive.

This sort of problem is why I recommend wired foundation and cross-wiring frames -- when the exterior temps are in the high 90's new fresh comb is quite fragile and the wires definitely help keep it in place and flat.

Peter


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Bonnie, I'd recommend handling your frames like we have to do with top bar hives.
I have some foundationless frames in my Lang hive. That's what I do.
A little bit of research on handling comb in TBHs will show you all you need to know.
You-Tube has some good videos about it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A heavy flow can cause comb to be built quickly and filled quickly while the wax is still soft and fragile. Not much you can do to prevent it. If you have an actual frame and if it wasn't full of honey you could tie it in the frame (or rubber band it). But you are right, it's too soft and too heavy. I would remove it. One bad comb leads to another. the bees will build their next comb parallel to that one and that one is not in the right position anymore.


----------



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

This comb was just not going to be saved, it was so heavy with capped honey and nectar it was like trying to pick up Jello, was just hoping if I left it on the bottom board for a day, they would rescue some of the eggs and larvae. I'll scoop it out tomorrow.

Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Duhaje Jennings (May 17, 2012)

I totally agree with Michael if one comb goes bad its pretty hard to get the ones next to it to be built straight. I usually break the combs and knock the brood out and feed them to my pet fish.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Hey,
I am new here. I have learned a lot of from this post. I am very happy.


----------



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, only 1 full frame was a total loss and thet had already made quit a bit of progress rebuilding it. I will do quick checks on the hive more frequently to make sure it doesn't get out of hand again. I was following the 10 day rule for a new package and like I said they had filled 80% of the super in that time, will need to add another super shortly. I gave them the comb to rob out, but put it on the inner cover with a medium on to prevent robbing.

Welcome to the site Finn, it's an untold wealth of knowledge here. Best of Luck and Happy Bee Keeping


----------

